# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  klinci.net --> za klince od 5 do 11 godina

## Mukica

za klince od 5 do 11 godina
www.klinci.net

Rubrika za najmlađe vodi vas na tulum!

u nedjelju, 24. veljače u kazalištu Trešnja. Miffy je javila da stiže na pozornicu u 17 sati, pa probajte doći malo ranije kako biste na vrijeme pronašli svoje mjesto.

----------

